# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Anglisht - Mitologjia Greke: Permbledhje

## Leila

_Poemat e mëposhtme, janë të mijat, por përvijimin e historisë (mitologjisë) i kam shkruajtur nga memorja prej c'kam lexuar nga Theogony, Apollodorus (që mbështetet tek Theogony), Iliad, Oddyssey, Oresteia, Sophocles, Aristotle, Euripidi, etj. etj.. Mendimi im ishte që të bashkoja gjithshka që kam lexuar & që di mbi mitologjinë Greke, dhe t'i vë këtu te gjitha, pa prishur kronologjinë.

Po filloj me Hesiod's THEOGONY, i cili flet për krijimin e hyjnive (nga hyjnitë e para: Chaos, Gaia, Tartaros, Eros, Erebos, & Nyx, deri tek Titanët & Olimpianët) krijimi i njeriut (prej Prometeut), dhe fëmijët e perëndive me gratë mortale (gjysëm-hyjni; Dionisi, Herkuli). Duke menduar që fillimi i THEOGONY ishte tepër e komplikuar po të filloja sic e filloi Hesiod, duke prezantuar brezin e parë (Chaos, Gaia, Tartaros, Eros, Erebos, & Nyx) dhe më pas brezin e dytë, e eliminova që lexuesi të mos ngatërrohet. Shkruajta vetëm për karakterët që do ndiqja deri në fund. Të tjerët i lashë jashtë.

Apollodorus formoi librarinë e tij duke u bazuar tek Hesiod, por Apollodorus kishte disa ndryshime nga Hesiod. Disa prej ndryshimeve janë:

- Apollodorus: thotë që Gaia & Ouranos i parashikuan Cronus që fëmija i tij do e rrëzonte nga froni, dhe do i merrte vendin;
- Apollodorus: Zeusi si foshnjë u ruajt në malin Ida prej një grup të rinjsh që njiheshin me emrin Kouretes;
- Apollodorus: Zeusi rrëzoi të jatin me ndihmën e hyjneshës Metis;
- Hesiod: Afërdita është e lindur nga shkuma e detit e krijuar prej spermës së Cronus;
- Hesiod: Diona është e bija e Oceanus;
- Apollodorus: Diona është Titanja e 13-të.

- Homer: Afërdita është e bija e një bashkimi seksual normal midis Zeusit & Dionës;
- Homer: nuk flet për prindërit e Dionës.

Megjithatë, të gjitha historitë tregojnë që hyjnitë kishin lindur, ekzistojnë disa lloj klasash të hyjnive (Titanët, Gjigandët, Hecatonshires, Ciklopët, Olimpianët, dhe hyjnitë e para), dhe disa breza hyjnish.

I kam bashkuar ashtu sic dija më mirë._

*- INTRODUCTION:"... 'Cause everyone else is doing it!" -*

Ancient Greece was complicated,
and many feel it's abominated,
but so you won't get aggravated,
read what I have accumulated.

----------


## Leila

*- HESIOD'S THEOGONY & THE TITANS: Sex, scandal, and the unbelievable! -*

We'll start off with the Titan gods,
and we'll name them one by one.
Their children were Olympians,
led by Zeus, Cronus' son.

Gaia (known as Mother Earth),
had a child, all on her own.
Don't ask me how that really happened,
the details are simply unknown.

Gaia & krijimi i Ouranos

----------


## Leila

The baby, Ouranos (also Father Sky)
mated with Gaia when he finally grew.
They, together, had so many children,
that I can only mention a few.

The girls, Rhea, Phoebe, and
Tethys so far make three,
followed by Cronus, Coeus, and Ocean,
who complete the family tree.

Gaia and Ouranos' marriage
was truly not a happy one.
Ouranos' behavior was very wicked,
and Gaia was not to be outdone.

So Gaia called on her son Cronus,
and gave him a scythe-shaped knife.
They together had conspired
to quickly take Ouranos' life.

As soon as Ouranos came close
(the chance that Cronus had awaited),
his son promptly drew out the blade,
and, just as fast, had him castrated.

And out came giants and the Furies,
from the blood that was spilled;
the organs were thrown in the sea,
and all the gods were very thrilled.

Erinite (Furies) qe dolen nga gjaku i Ouranos. Furies ishin 3 gra qe denonin njerezit qe kishin bere krime & i kishin shpetuar denimit publik.

----------


## Leila

But Ouranos was not to leave
without a few words to say,
that Cronus' own child, would
some day make him pay.

From Ourano's sperm in the sea,
they say (although no one truly knows),
that the beautiful Aphrodite was created,
because from the foam she arose (*1).

__________________________
(*1) Emri i Afrodites do te thote, "e lindur nga shkuma"


Lindja e Afrodites. Ne baze te Theogony e Hesiodit, ajo kishte lindur nga sperma e gjenitaleve te Ouranos qe u kthye ne shkume kur i biri i tij, Kronus, i hodhi ne det. Ne Iliade, thuhet qe Afrodita eshte e bija e Zeusit dhe Diones.

----------


## Leila

*- THE (APPARENTLY NOT SO) GOLDEN AGE: The inspiration to cannibalism. -*

Cronus was the new Titan ruler;
the time period was the Golden Age,
when nobody suffered or did evil at all,
shortly, they all were in the same page.

Cronus' children with Rhea were Hades,
Poseidon, Hestia, Hera, and Demeter.
But he feared his father's prophecy,
so he became a... baby-eater!!

As expected, Rhea was angry,
her kids were one by one devoured,
just because Cronus was selfish,
a hypocrite and a coward.

Baby Zeus was her youngest child,
so Rhea now had to be more sly;
she wrapped a stone with baby clothes,
and it was gone in the blink of an eye.

Rea duke i dhene Kronusit nje gur te mbledhur si nje foshnje. Vini re thiken rrumbullake ne doren e Kronus, thika me te cilin ai vrau te jatin.

----------


## Zamir.tr

Klasse.Njera me e bukur se tjetra.
  Kur te shuhesh nen dhe te zi,
dhe te behesh balt e hi,
do te brumoj si poce, do mbush e pi dolli 
QE TE SHOH TE GJALLE PERSERI. Gezuar vitin e ri 04

----------


## Leila

_Flm, Zamir.tr._

Cronus thought he ate his son,
so he moved on with his life,
unaware his son was somewhere
hidden by his cunning wife.

Lots of nymphs claim they raised him,
but I say let's just face the truth:
once Zeus became king of the gods,
everyone "knew" him from his youth.

Many theories exist out there
about Zeus' enigmatic early years
but one thing we know for sure
he brought to life his father's fears.

Somehow Zeus freed his siblings;
he got them out, one way or another,
some say Cronus puked them out,
others say Zeus cut open his father.

Ka shumë teori mbi fshehjen e Zeusit, kur ishte i vogël. Disa thuajnë që ai u rrit nga barinj në malin Ida. Disa të tjerë, thuajnë qe Rhea apo Gaia e rritën Zeusin. Një grup tjetër thotë që Amalthea (ose një nimfë tjetër) u kujdesën per të.
Më poshtë: Amalthea me Zeusin foshnjë.

----------


## Leila

*- THE TITANOMACHY: We will, we will... rock you!! -*  

Zeus freed and gathered his father's enemies,
whoever Cronus had imprisoned before,
the Hecatonshires (*2) and the Cyclopes,
and whoever else who was ready for war.

The Hecatonshires and the Cyclopes,
to show Zeus their appreciation,
gave to him and his brothers,
each a special, little donation.

Poseidon was given a trident,
Zeus a thunderbolt, and Hades a hat,
all of these three possessions
were to help them in combat.

History eventually repeated itself,
Zeus did exactly what Cronus had done,
in a war that lasted for 10 years,
father was overtaken by his own son.

___________________________
(*2) HECATONSHIRES - One Hundred Handed Ones; gjigandë me 100 krahë dhe 50 koka.


Më poshtë: Beteja e Titanëve (Battle of Titans or Titan War).

----------


## Leila

*- THE SILVER AGE: after 10 years of singing  "War!! What is it good for... absolutely nothing..." -*

The Olympians shared among them
the collected booty from the war,
Zeus got the sky, Hades underground,
and Poseidon took the water shore.

Më poshtë: Hesiod; poeti që i kendoi krijimit te botës dhe fillimit te mitologjisë Greke.

----------


## Leila

The Cyclopes gathered around,
and set up to produce
a huge palace on Mount Olympus,
to honor the all-powerful Zeus.

Më poshtë: Pallati i Zeusit në Mt. Olympus me mure të padepërtueshme, i ndërtuar nga Ciklopët për Zeusin. Dhomat e Zeusit dhe të Herës ishin në krahun Jugor, që vështronte mbi disa qytete të famshme në Greqinë e lashtë si Athinën, Spartën, Tebën, Korinthin, Argos, dhe Mikenën.

----------


## Leila

Most of the Titans were sent to Tartarus,
hemmed in by three layers of night,
a place so deep in the underground,
that makes even Hades shudder with fright.

Tartarus është një vënd akoma më i keq se sa Hadi apo Ferri. Thuhet që është mbyllur me 3 shtresa nate. Kur Zeusi fitoi luften e Titanomachy dhe u bë udhëheqësi i gjithe universit, ai ndëshkoi shume prej Titanëve dhe atyre që luftuan në anën e Titanëve duke i mbyllur ne Tartarus. Të vetmit Titanë që nuk u mbyllën ne Tartarus, ishin 3 vëllezërit Atlas (i cili u ndëshkua që të mbante qiellin dhe tokën veçan mbi supet e tij), Prometheus & Epimetheus (që iu dha detyra per te krijuar njeriun) dhe ndo një krijesë e tillë si Erinitë, të cilat ishin të rëndësishme për rrjedhjen natyrale të ndodhive (që në rastin e tyre, ishte të ndëshkonin njerëzit që benin te liga). Më poshtë: një ide ose adaptim i turbullt i Tartarus.

----------


## Leila

Atlas, a Titan, was heavily punished;
to hold up the sky  was his penalty;
Zeus wanted him to suffer this way
to pay for his foolishness for all eternity.

Më poshtë: ndëshkimi i Atlas.

----------


## Leila

Prometheus and Epimetheus (*3),
had a much easier task at hand,
creating man was all they had to do,
such was King Zeus' command.

Silly Epimetheus went first and
gave the animals every good trait,
there was nothing left for man, until
Prometheus had him stand up straight.

To the artist, his work is never truly done,
so that's how Prometheus got carried away,
and then all of a sudden now, man
had fire to warm and lengthen his day.

_____________________________
(*3) Prometheus (emri i të cilit do të thotë "para-mendim," d.m.th. Prometeu kishte aftësi për të parë të ardhmen) & Epimetheus ("pas-mendim") ishin vëllezër binjakë.


Më poshtë: një vazo që tregon Prometeun duke marrë zjarrin.

----------


## Leila

Prometheus tricked Zeus into accepting
from men, animal bones and fat,
which embarrassed Zeus, because
he hated being laughed at.

So Zeus took fire away from man,
and Prometheus had it restored,
which really got on Zeus' nerves;
he was not one to be ignored.

Disa thonë që Prometeu e mori zjarrin prej Hephaestus (farkëtues) ose qe e vodhi prej Helios (zotit të diellit) kur ai kishte dalë. Më poshtë: Prometeu duke vjedhur zjarr nga Zeusi, i cili ishte duke fjetur me Ganymede, një princ Trojan me të cilin Zeusi ra në dashuri. (Historia e Zeusit dhe Ganymedes është një nga historitë e para në Greqinë e lashë që kishin të bënin me homoseksualitetin. Për këtë, do lexoni më vonë.)

----------


## Leila

*- PANDORA & THE ORIGIN OF ALL EVIL: The result of deceit, revenge and sex-starved men. -*

Hephaestus, the god of smiths, made
the first woman at Zeus' demand.
She was skilled, and beautiful;
perfect for what he had planned.

The gods gave her, Pandora, every
trait whose purpose was to disarm
all men that walked the Earth;
nobody could defy her charm.

Më poshtë: gruaja e parë mortale, e krijuar nga Hephaestus, e cila kishte të gjitha dhuratat. Në foto, disa thonë qe mashkulli është Hephaestus (zoti farkëtar), i cili pëdor talentin e tij për të krijuar Pandorën, qe sic e shikoni, "del" nga dheu. Sipër saj, është Eros duke hedhur dëshirë mbi të. Disa të tjerë thonë që mashkulli në foto është, në fakt, Epimetheus, burri i Pandorës, i cili po e takon. Unë them është Hephaestus.
Zotat i mësuan të kërcente dhe të këndonte bukur. Hermes i dha emrin dhe aftesinë për të argumentuar, Afrodita i dha bukurinë, Poseidon i dha perla për dhëmbë dhe zbukurime, Artemisi i dha aftësinë për të zbutur kafshët, Athena i mësoi të bënte rroba, Eros e bëri të dëshirueshme nga mashkulli, Hera i dha kuriozitetin, etj. etj..

----------


## Leila

Prometheus warned Epimetheus,
to not accept any gifts from Zeus,
but Eros sprinkled desire on Pandora
and Epimetheus could not refuse.

Additionally, Pandora was given
an urn as her wedding present,
the gods also gave her curiosity,
that was designed for her torment.

Më poshtë: Pandora.

----------


## Leila

Not long passed when Pandora
couldn't wait to see what was hidden,
'cause as we all know now, the fruit
is always sweeter when forbidden.

Më poshtë: Pandora.

----------


## Leila

Poor thing didn't want to steal;
she just wanted one little peek,
and when she opened the lid a tad,
she quickly closed it with a shriek.

Më poshtë: Pandora.

----------


## Leila

Alas! Too late! Too late now! Out
came hate and everything maligned,
all plague, gossip, poverty, crime,
and sorrow known to humankind.

Më poshtë: Pandora.

----------


## Leila

Pandora shut the lid when
she saw the horror exposed,
but in the bottom of all evils
there laid Hope, enclosed.

Më poshtë: Pandora pasi mëson se cfarë ka kutia brënda.

----------

